# September Photo of the Month 2022



## Myrrhydian (4 mo ago)

Fun! I'm excited to see all the entries! 

Fall is perfect weather for trail riding in Texas--not too hot, not too cold, and there's nothing better than exploring nature in the Fall, so here is my submission! A Fall trail ride through the forest with my Andalusian gelding, Pretzel <3


----------



## Luke&Leia (10 mo ago)

TaMMa89 said:


> View attachment 1134847
> 
> 
> This month, our theme is "fall is the best when shared with a beloved animal". So in September, you can share autumnal photos of (your) animals & pets. This is also one of those rare Photo of the Month contests, when also other animals & pets beyond horses & equines are accepted. Though of course, you can participate with a photo of your horse too!
> ...


This is a lesson horse named Goldie!








This is one of my favorite photos I've ever taken! The problem with Kansas is well; it's not fall yet lol. Thank you *TaMMa89 *for anserwing my question!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@Luke&Leia : If this is a public barn and the horses are 'comparable' with lesson horses, you can apply the lesson horse rule in your submission:

_Horses: Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo._

If we are talking about a private horse, you need the owner's permission .


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

We don't really have much fall in Florida, but this picture was taken in the fall, and the closest thing we have to autumn weather.


----------



## Luke&Leia (10 mo ago)

TaMMa89 said:


> @Luke&Leia : If this is a public barn and the horses are 'comparable' with lesson horses, you can apply the lesson horse rule in your submission:
> 
> _Horses: Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo._
> 
> If we are talking about a private horse, you need the owner's permission .


Okay thank you so much!  We're good then!


----------



## Sorrel and Sun (8 mo ago)

All warm and cozy on a chilly September afternoon!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Riding through the forest with the Bandit Queen.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Some of my mares heading out over the hill for the night.


----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

Taken a few years ago…my first fall at my then “new” property. Taken off my back deck. I was so excited and happy to finally be moved in and settled.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Fall time is weaning. These last few years it’s been so dusty on the mountain in the trap that you almost cannot see a thing.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Here’s one for fun… look in the background… we are all in coats riding up the mountain and we stop to do something and this person comes down in shorts! lol


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

lb27312 said:


> Here’s one for fun… look in the background… we are all in coats riding up the mountain and we stop to do something and this person comes down in shorts! lol


They appear to be running. This tends to warm people up! 😜

...sorry, can't really enter here as we don't have autumn colours in Australia. Just lots of fog where I live. I have a ton of horses-in-fog photos but probably nobody wants to see those.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, we want to see your horses-in-fog photo. That would be quite striking.


----------



## milady133 (Jun 7, 2021)

This doesn't show much autumn, more an end of summer picture, when it's hot but not steaming hot... Anyways, I took this one the other day, it was hot but the previous night it had rained, so the arena was nice and a bit wet, I had finished riding and took the equipment from my gelding, so he had a good roll, with some clouds in the sky showing.








Edited: couldn't upload the full size image, hope this one shows up well.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Our dearly departed Maggie on a gorgeous fall day


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Enrollment period for September Photo of the Month 2022 is over. No new entries, please. The poll has been set up. Please vote! You can vote till September the 31st from now.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Our September Photo of the Month 2022 winner (6 votes) is... 📸 📷











*...knave*

@Knave , please stay tuned. You'll receive a Private Message regarding your prizes, within few next days.


----------

